# The Bully Booth with Bully the Kid- Stud Dog- Why Promote? Tonight at 10pm EST



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Tonight on the Bully Booth, *Bully the Kid* will be discussing stud dogs. Everyone makes such a big deal about breeding for themselves and "doing them" so what is the purpose in pushing a stud dog to the public? Also, Elite Edge member, Jonathan Rivera of Dangerous Desire Bullies, stops by the Booth for an interview with BTK. 
If you have comment or a question please call in to speak with the host @ (646) 727-3340. Make sure to press "1." Show starts at 10pm EST/9pm CST/7pm PST. Chat will open at 9:45. Let's go!
*The Bully Booth 07/31 by Bully World Radio | Blog Talk Radio*


----------

